# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  isofix baza za maxi cosi

## tonili

Je li isofix baza maxi cosi na koju ide as cabriofix ona ista na koju se kasnije stavlja as maxi cosi priorifix? Malo sam zbunjena jer u tl katalogu priorifix izgleda kao da je isofix baza ugrađena u as.
Nije valjda da isofix bazu poslije cabriofixa možemo pospremit u ormar? :/

----------


## Amalthea

U ormar. Čuvati za sljedeću bebu.  :Wink: 

MC Priorifix ima isofix ručke ugrađene u samu sjedalicu.

----------


## tonili

Ajmeeee, a ja mislila kupim bazu i mirna sam!
Uf, same komplikacije!
Jer tak kod svih isofixova dostupnih kod nas?

----------


## Amalthea

Da. Baze su samo za 0/0+ grupe.

----------


## tonili

Hvala puno na informacijama!  :Kiss:

----------


## tropical

da, imamo i mi tu bazu i kad prerastemo tu skupinu, zajedno sa sjedalicom spremamo i bazu.
doduše nije mi žao. opet ćemo u potragu za super sjedalicom sa isofixom, a nadam se i da će biti u smjeru obrnutom od vožnje

----------


## daddycool

> Ajmeeee, a ja mislila kupim bazu i mirna sam!
> Uf, same komplikacije!
> Jer tak kod svih isofixova dostupnih kod nas?


ispravio bih kolegicu
nije kod svih sjedalica, mislim da jedino Recaro ima istu ISOFIX bazu za sjedalice grupe 0+ i I

----------


## Amalthea

aj, aj...   :Embarassed:  

Daddy je u pravu za Recaro, moram priznati da ju nisam vidjela dosad.

http://www.mothercare.com/recaro-Rec.../dp/B000WXFQR2



Ali baš ovaj maxi-cosi nema.

----------


## spajalica

kad smo svoju prerasli i ja je prodavala, onda je MM komentirao da je to zapravo rentanje na godinu dana za xy kuna   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali mene je spasila puno puta, jer s dvoje malih klinaca recimo u nekoj javnoj garazi si puno prije gotvo. bebu na klik stavis, a klinca onda vezes.

----------


## -tajana-

Da ne otvaram novu temu, kupila sam Maxi Cosi Easy fix, ali mi nešto nije jasno, one  vodilice   na slici br. 3 me zanimaju, da li sam to trebala dobiti sa bazom?

----------


## Nika

Te vodilice se nalaze u tvom vozilu, ispod tj. izmedju naslona stražnjeg sjedala. 
U to se "usteka" autosjedalica.

----------


## -tajana-

Meni to ne izgleda tako nego je metal u obliku slova "U", to je to?

----------


## daddycool

plastične vodilice, koje štite sjedalo od oštećenja prilikom guranja ISOFIX-a, obično dolaze uz sjedalicu odnosno bazu. konkretno ove na slici mislim da su ugrađene u sjedalo ali iskustvo mi kaže da je to rijetko tako.

----------


## -tajana-

E pa to me zanima da li te pl. vodilice trebam dobiti uz Easy fix bazu.

----------


## daddycool

uz romerove sjedalice dolazi sigurno, uz maxi-cosi sjedalice sam ih isto vidio, ali nemam osobnog iskustva s bazama.

----------


## -tajana-

Hvala na odgovoru.
Zvala sam trgovinu i vodilice idu uz bazu, zaboravili su ih dati.

----------


## Nika

ok, super

----------


## aries24

maxi cosi je izbacio novu isofix bazu *family fix* (dođe oko 1200 kn), a uz nju i nove modele pebble (o-13) i pearl (9-18 )koji idu na tu bazu 

http://www.maxi-cosi-familyfix.com/en/isofix-base.htm
osim njih na tu bazu ide i "stari" model cabriofix

 jedino mi se te nove sjedalice čine nekako plitke, nezaštićeno sa strane, a i testovi se očekuju tek oko proljeća :/  
e sad, pouzdati se u dobru reputaciju maxi cosija ili čekati rezultate crno na bijelo???

----------


## spajalica

> uz romerove sjedalice dolazi sigurno, uz maxi-cosi sjedalice sam ih isto vidio, ali nemam osobnog iskustva s bazama.


sigurno dolaze i sa bazom. i to se jako dobro sjecam jer kod romera su crne, a kod MC su ona fluorescentno zuta/zelena.
pitanjce, mi kad smo kupovali bazu bila je u kutiji, sta ste dobili raspakiranu? ako da onda su se negdje zagubile. 
ako zelis te vodilice imam ja par jer imam tri isofix sjedalice a u jednom vozilu nisu potrebe.
javi na pp ako ih zelis

----------


## -tajana-

Bila je i najlonu, moram otići u trgovinu po njih, tamo su. 
Hvala na ponudi.

----------


## lucylu

> maxi cosi je izbacio novu isofix bazu *family fix* (dođe oko 1200 kn), a uz nju i nove modele pebble (o-13) i pearl (9-18 )koji idu na tu bazu 
> 
> http://www.maxi-cosi-familyfix.com/en/isofix-base.htm
> osim njih na tu bazu ide i "stari" model cabriofix
> 
>  jedino mi se te nove sjedalice čine nekako plitke, nezaštićeno sa strane, a i testovi se očekuju tek oko proljeća :/  
> e sad, pouzdati se u dobru reputaciju maxi cosija ili čekati rezultate crno na bijelo???


ja sam ih danas isto gledala i bas mi djeluju plitke, 'stara' cabriofix mi bas djeluje sigurnije  :/ 
isto sam u dilemi, ali mislim da cu ipak uzeti provjerene, necu na slijepo, nekako mi je to puno novca da bi se zezala

----------


## luna103

Imam pitanje vezano za isofix, imamo as Cybex Solution X-Fix (15-36kg), još je ne koristimo ali ćemo vrlo skoro. 
U jednom autu imamo isofix, kukicu za onu isofix nogicu koja se nalazi tamo gdje inače putniku  stoje noge (jedno pitanje je ova se isofix nogica koristi samo za sjedalice do 15kg?). 
U tom autu se nalaze i oni prstenovi u sicu koji se koristi za sjedalicu kakvu imamo? 
Sad, do godine namjeravamo kupiti auto koji također ima isofix ali prema popisima auta s isofixom nešto me zbunjuje, npr. prema ovom popisu http://www.britax-roemer.de/pdf/vehi...AFEFIXplus.pdf   nisam sigurna dali neka auta imaju samo prstenove u sicu, neki samo za isofix potpornu nogicu a neki jedno i drugo
 (Može jedna provjera, prema popisu npr. Peugeot 607 ima  isofix potpornu nogicu na sjedištima 2 i 4 a one prstenove u sicu samo na sjedištu 1)
Možda glupo pitanje ali bi htjela biti sigurna

----------


## daddycool

Nisam baš pohvatao sve pojmove koje koristiš, ali da probam objasniti. Za ISOFIX montažu sjedalice grupe 0+ i I koriste se dva prstena koji se nalaze između naslona i sjedišta. Treća točka fiksiranja može biti takozvana noga ili top tether pojas. Ukoliko se želi koristiti top tether pojas, vozilo mora imati i prsten za koji se top tether pričvršćuje. On se nalazi ili iza naslona za glavu stražnjih sjedala ili negdje u prtljažniku. Tamo gdje dolaze noge putnika se ne nalazi ništa za tu svrhu (osim kod HTS BeSafe sjedalica). Kod grupe II/III o kojoj ti govoriš, ne koristi se treća točka fiskiranja jer ISOFIX ovdje i ne služi primarno da zadrži sjedalicu kad je dijete u njoj (to radi pojas vozila) već da zadrži sjedalicu kad dijete nije u njoj. Kod Peugeota 607 po tablici koju si linkala moguće je montirati ISOFIX sjedalicu na sjedala iza vozača i suvozača a na suvozačko mjesto moguće je montirati sjedalicu samo pomoću pojasa vozila.

----------


## rafael

family fix baza se vraca iz prodaje zbog greske u mehanizmu koja utjece na sigurnost http://www.maxi-cosi.com/ot-en/news/1078

----------


## tonili

Da ne otvaram novu temu, prikrpat ću se ovdje - ima li netko iskustva s korištenjem MC Cabriofixa i ove nove isofix baze famillyfix. Mislila sam da na tu bazu ide samo as pebble i kasnije pearl, a sad sam vidjela na MC stranicama i u katalogu Turbo limača da bi na nju trebao ić i cabriofix. Je li netko to vidio uživo? Da se ne zaletim....

----------


## Žabica

Mi imamo MaxiCosi Cabriofix i bazu FamilyFix, turbo zadovoljni.

no, postoji problem. Kupili dr. auto, Golf VI Plus i na MC stranicama ta baza, u biti niti jedna MC baza ne ide na Isofix u autu. Jel zna netko više o tome?
Mislim postavili smo mi bazu, al nekako strši u zrak i nogu treba skroz do kraja izvući. Lampice svjele zeleno al me opet frka koliko je to zapravo sigurno? 
svaka info je dobrodošla...

----------


## daddycool

> Kupili dr. auto, Golf VI Plus i na MC stranicama ta baza, u biti niti jedna MC baza ne ide na Isofix u autu.


Ne ide na taj auto ili na niti jedan auto? Nisam razumio?

----------


## Žabica

na taj auto, u normalnu VI mislim da ide. Ma raspigalo me to pa nisam ni gledala za druge. Nije mi palo na pamet da na taj Isofix ne ide naša baza. I sad ne znam što napraviti. Htjeli bi sjedalicu koju mogu pričvrstiti isofixom a ne znam koja je to... osim volkswagenovih. I nije tlaka povezati jaje sa pojasom, kompliciranije mi se čini sa većim AS. A i Isofix je sigurniji zar ne?

----------


## piplica

> maxi cosi je izbacio novu isofix bazu *family fix* (dođe oko 1200 kn), a uz nju i nove modele pebble (o-13) i pearl (9-18 )koji idu na tu bazu 
> 
> http://www.maxi-cosi-familyfix.com/en/isofix-base.htm
> *osim njih na tu bazu ide i "stari" model cabriofix
> 
> *


Mene zanima da li vrijedi obrnuto,
da li stara isofix baza na kojoj je sada cabriofix može poslužiti kao baza za MC Pearl autosjedalicu?

----------


## daddycool

> na taj auto, u normalnu VI mislim da ide. Ma raspigalo me to pa nisam ni gledala za druge. Nije mi palo na pamet da na taj Isofix ne ide naša baza. I sad ne znam što napraviti. Htjeli bi sjedalicu koju mogu pričvrstiti isofixom a ne znam koja je to... osim volkswagenovih. I nije tlaka povezati jaje sa pojasom, kompliciranije mi se čini sa većim AS. A i Isofix je sigurniji zar ne?


ISOFIX je standard, tako da bi svaka sjedalica koja se kopča pomoću ISOFIX-a trebala odgovarati svakom autu koji ima ISOFIX prihvatnike. Ti misliš da ne ide u Golf VI plus, zato što baš plus model nije naveden ili ima neki drugi razlog?

----------


## Žabica

> ISOFIX je standard, tako da bi svaka sjedalica koja se kopča pomoću ISOFIX-a trebala odgovarati svakom autu koji ima ISOFIX prihvatnike. Ti misliš da ne ide u Golf VI plus, zato što baš plus model nije naveden ili ima neki drugi razlog?


ma kad smo postavili bazu skužili da čudno stoji, nogu treba izvući do kraja i svejedno kao da je prekratka, baza je nekako u zraku.
kad stavim AS gore onda bolje sjedne, ali me bilo strah voziti tako.
u prijašnjem autu je to bilo čvrsto, a sad se pomiče. išla gledati na MC stranice i vidim da nisu kompatibilni.

----------


## smedja

Je li se to meni samo tako cini ili sve MC sjedalice vrste 0+ imaju kopcanje samo preko ramena a ne preko butina (3 tocke vezanja a ne 5).
Koji je komentar znalaca?

Mi smo do sada imali 0+ Peg perego koja je imala kopcanje u 5 tocaka, vidim da i Roemer ima tako pa me zanima za MC, meni se cini jako nesigurno vezanje samo oko ramena za tako male bebice...

Pitam to zato jer razmisljam dal da prijedjemo na MC (br 1 Pearl, pa onda i 0+ Pebble  kad cemo slijedeci put trebati...)

----------


## Ancica

OK je i jedan i drugi, kod sjedalica koje se postavljaju suprotno smjeru voznje.

U smjeru voznje, pojas mora imati pet tocaka (na neki nacin).

----------


## daddycool

Koliko se sjećam, prije jedno dvije godine su se počele pojavljivati sjedalice grupe 0+ sa pojasevima u 5 točaka. Mislim da se tu radilo pomalo i o psihološkom efektu percepcije da su te sjedalice izgledale sigurnije, pa je većina proizvođača preuzela taj model. Činjenica je da je Maxi Cosi Cabriofix u kombinaciji sa Easyfix bazom jedna od najbolje ocijenjenih sjedalica u toj grupi.

----------

